# Flyball/ Flygility- first trainingssteps with the box



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

A long time ago, we trained flyball at home a little bit, but i never had a flyball box.
I used a pole for the ball.

Now, i have a flyball box.

This was the 1.st lesson with Kee.

- touch and get the ball

- ( tomorrow) touch and get the ball ( more distance and i am not more at the box) we will see ;-)

- later he runs over jumps to the box, get the ball and runs back to me.

- later ... flygility ( like flyball, but with other things. Not only jumps. Maybe slalom etc.)


----------

